# Marine bean bags



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you guys think of these? Wher is the best deal any forum members sell them or any discounts


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

They're great, but I've never used a "marine beanbag." I've always just used regular bean bags. Whatever you can find the best deal on. Heck I've ridden on a mixture of Barbie, Spider-Man, flower, and solid colored bean bags on a boat before. They sure do make a long ride easier.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The "marine" bean bags are usually more dense and hold more shape to them. They are a necessity on smaller boats IMO. I'm not sure where your area is so I don't know where to tell you to go but you can find good deals for used ones at times


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Walmart


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.marinebeanbags.com/


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

We bought two bean bags from walmart. They are shaped like a small chair and are made of a canvas/water repellant type material. Around 20 dollars each and my kids love them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought the E-searider marine bean bags about 4 years ago. They still look like the day I bought them. A small boat just isn't the same without them.

They cost a little more than the walmart bags but are way more comfortable and last longer.

Website is Esearider.com.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and buy real marine bean bags, you will not regret buying them.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I bought the E-searider marine bean bags about 4 years ago. They still look like the day I bought them. A small boat just isn't the same without them.
> 
> They cost a little more than the walmart bags but are way more comfortable and last longer.
> 
> Website is Esearider.com.


 
I bought two on the tear drop medium and loved them from same place.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I too have come to love our ez rider bean bags :thumbup:


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just purchased an Oceantamer small wedge for my boat and it got here in 2 days. Quality seems good but have not taken it out yet. From my research Oceantamer and Esearider are compareable to one another.


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

E-sea rider bean bags way to go. 
I've had mine for 8 years and still
going strong just add beans every 
couple of years. I had great customer
service from them.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr. Fish said:


> E-sea rider bean bags way to go.
> I've had mine for 8 years and still
> going strong just add beans every
> couple of years. I had great customer
> service from them.


Where do the beans go


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Where do the beans go


*I believe they are ground into a fine powder by different asses over a couple seasons.

But I can't prove this theory!*


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2 medium tear drops and love them, they're awesome. probably 8 yrs old and still in great shape, never even a tear


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I need a couple in my boat. Those long hour and a half runs back to the main land after a 10 hour fishing day would sure be better than leaning or sitting on hard fiberglass.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Aren't all Marines bean bags aboard ship?

WAR!!!

Q: Why does the Navy carry Marines aboard ships?

A: Because sheep would be too obvious!

Jim

Retired "squid"


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

We have two ez rider bean bags on our boat and they are awesome. great for big people and babies to take naps in on land!


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

I got 4 of the big joe bags shaped like a small chair that everyone enjoys. 4 of them fit across the back of our contender. They are water resistant canvas and have a loop on the back we run a cord through so they dont blow out when somebody gets up and ask me how much further and how deep it is. Walmart 30 bucks and dont have to explain to someone how to sit on them properly for back and arse support on the long runs.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

E-Searider medium teardrop here. Best ride on the boat. You can order custom colors to match your boat as well.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

West Marine has them at West Marine prices. A friend has a couple that he brings when we go to the rigs. He sleeps most of the way back. I put them in the center console when we're fishing. I usually take 4, and they all fit in the console.

Did you get your motors sorted?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Motors*

I think so mike I haven't been down yet but the mech says he has it fixed but I heard that before.


----------



## susmithabanu (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice to hear about the marine bean bags and I just love to buy one! I already have a pool bean bag at my swimming pool!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My Wal-Mart bag lasted 5 or more years. 

I know this is an old Thread but it reminded me of all the bean bags they had at wally world in early Feb. Guess they had them on sale for like $20.


----------



## katiebell26 (Sep 18, 2014)

$20 is really a cool price! Hope it is not very old and is quite doing good. Guess Wal-Mart does worth it!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There was a guy on here selling two used tear drop bean bags for $100 earlier this week. Maybe yesterday or the day before.


----------



## sriibalaji26 (Dec 29, 2014)

That's great!! $20 is really cheap and I am not sure about the quality, but though it may be used for quite sometime!!


----------

